# Chuleta



## Churchil

*Chuleta*

El petit paper que es té amagat per poder respondre algunes preguntes sens estudiar. Perque em suposo que no será pas "_costella_", hehe. En el diccionari castellà-català tan sols ve "_apunts_" però em sembla massa genèric. Estic segur que col·loquialment es diu altra, salvat el catanyol "_txuleta_", eixa no m'interessa.


----------



## Lurrezko

A la meva zona, *txuleta *(malgrat que no t'interessi). Mai no l'he sentit anomenar d'una altra manera.


----------



## Churchil

Bé, només era per evitar castellanismes innecessaris, però si no n'hi ha altres, llavors em la apuntaré.


----------



## Elessar

A l'escola (València) tota la vida n'hem dit *xulla*. Ignore si és un mot genuí en català o no.


----------



## Lurrezko

Elessar said:


> A l'escola (València) tota la vida n'hem dit *xulla*. Ignore si és un mot genuí en català o no.



Al DCVB hi apareix:

*1. **XULLA *(i ant. _sulla, _dial. _xuia_). _f. _
|| *6. *Costella de porc, de corder, de cabra o de boví, amb una porció de carn adherida, que es menja fregida o torrada (val.); cast. _chuleta.
_
Salut


----------



## Elessar

Sí, evidentment és un mot perfectament amb eixe sentit. Em referia que no sé si és genuí amb el sentit de «paper amagat amb les respostes d'un examen».


----------



## Lurrezko

Bé, per a mi no era tan evident, no l'havia sentit mai. 

Salut


----------



## Elessar

Lurrezko said:


> Bé, per a mi no era tan evident, no l'havia sentit mai.
> 
> Salut



Volia dir "perfectament normatiu" (m'he equivocat). Disculpa, _xulla _és una paraula molt habitual en certs llocs del domini lingüístic, però per descomptat en uns altres llocs no té perquè ser-ho i segurament se'n gasta una altra.


----------



## Lurrezko

L'ús em sembla legítim, una adaptació del castellà. Esclar que només és una opinió. A la meva zona no hem estat tan imaginatius com per emprar *costella* amb aquest sentit.

Salut


----------

